# Dryer blowing fuse



## 130munch (Jul 28, 2010)

My electric dryer is blowing the fuse after running only 2-3 minutes.  The clothes are getting warm - so the heating element seems to be working.  After the fuse blows I can reset it right away - The switch won't snap back into place until a few minutes have passed.

Vent is not clogged - I checked. 

Today to test things further I ran the dryer on "air" dry &  it worked fine - no blown fuses - ran about 15-20 minutes without a problem.

What do you think - dryer problem or fuse box issue?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 28, 2010)

I had the same problem a few months ago. I replaced the breaker with a new one and it hasn't been a problem since.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jul 29, 2010)

130munch said:


> blowing the fuse after running only 2-3 minutes.


It could be a very mild overload caused by the dryer.  A clamp-on ammeter could confirm/deny this idea.  

Can also be a loose connection at the breaker.


----------



## triple D (Jul 30, 2010)

turn off breaker, then pull dryer out and unplug cord. Look at the prongs to see if surrounding rubber is dark and melted. Then remove cover on dryer over cord connection. Check that all nuts or bolts securing wires to dryer are tight. Then remove cover plate from plug and remove plug from wall. Now tighten all screws securing wire to plug and re-install all mentioned. Also as mentioned check to see wires are firmly tightned to breaker lugs, then Remove the breaker from panel. This can be done with wires still hooked to it. Look at the buss in panel where breaker touches to see that there is no burning or corrosion. Once you have completed this, you probably have located the problem. If any part of this seems out of your skill range, hire an electrician (these practices do have dangers) Good luck....


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jul 30, 2010)

A non-obvious danger when removing the panel cover is arc flash.  For resi. use level 2 arc flash gear is recommended.


----------

